# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Σύνδεση Vodafone VOIP με 3cx και δικό μου router

## dimitrisathina

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Μετά απο επιτυχημένη σύνδεση του router μου με PPPoe στο ίντερνετ τώρα είμαι στην προσπάθεια να καταφέρω και το VOIP να δουλέψει.
Έχω 200ρα Business σύνδεση Onenet.

Μέχρι στιγμής έχω δεί οτι η VOIP δουλεύει σε άλλο VLAN (838) απο το internet (835).
Επίσης έχω κατεβάσει το config του router και έχω βρεί τους κωδικούς VOIP.

Θέλω να συνδέσω το VOIP σε 3cx που βρίσκεται σε μια συσκευή windows. 
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος καν αν γίνεται αυτό και πώς ακριβώς να το κάνω.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος την διαδικασία?

Παρακάτω είναι το configuration για το VOIP



```
<Row No="3">
<DM name="ViewName" val="DEV.PPP.IF6"/>
<DM name="Enable" val="1"/>
<DM name="Alias" val="PPP_IF6"/>
<DM name="LowerLayers" val="DEV.ETH.VLAN2"/>
<DM name="Name" val="EthernetVoice.ppp"/>
<DM name="AutoDisconnectTime" val="0"/>
<DM name="IdleDisconnectTime" val="1200"/>
<DM name="WarnDisconnectDelay" val="0"/>
<DM name="Username" val="username"/>
<DM name="Password" val="password"/>
<DM name="MaxMRUSize" val="1492"/>
<DM name="ConnectionTrigger" val="0"/>
<DM name="IPCPEnable" val="1"/>
<DM name="IPv6CPEnable" val="1"/>
<DM name="AuthenticationProtocol" val="0"/>
<DM name="EchoTime" val="30"/>
<DM name="EchoRetry" val="20"/>
<DM name="ACName" val=""/>
<DM name="ServiceName" val=""/>
<DM name="ValidWANRx" val="0"/>
<DM name="ValidLANTx" val="1"/>
<DM name="HostTrigger" val="0"/>
<DM name="TtyDialNum" val=""/>
<DM name="TtyAPN" val=""/>
<DM name="TtyPDPType" val="0"/>
<DM name="GUATrigger" val="0"/>
<DM name="DNSv6Trigger" val="0"/>
<DM name="PrefixTrigger" val="0"/>
<DM name="AFTRTrigger" val="0"/>
<DM name="Proxy" val="0.0.0.0"/>
<DM name="ProxyPort" val="0"/>
<DM name="Interface" val=""/>
</Row>
```

----------


## nrevenides

Τι εννοείς "Σύνδεση Vodafone VOIP με 3cx και δικό μου router" και "Έχω 200ρα Business σύνδεση Onenet";
Πώς/που συνδέονται αυτά τα 2 μεταξύ τους;

----------


## jkoukos

Δες εδώ, ως μπούσουλα.

----------


## dimitrisathina

Με το δεύτερο εννοώ πως έχω εταιρική σύνδεση 200ρα Vodafone και συγκεκριμένα Onenet έτσι λέγεται το πακέτο.
Και βασικά έβαλα ένα δικό μου ρούτερ enterprise και σύνδεσα το ίντερνετ με PPPoE και τώρα κοιτάω μήπως καταφέρω να κάνω και το Voip να δουλεύει. 
Να πώ την αλήθεια πρώτη φορά το προσπαθώ και δεν είμαι ακριβώς σίγουρος πως να το κάνω αλλά σκεύτηκα μήπως βάλω 3cx σε μια συσκευή στο δίκτυο μου και συνδέσω εκέι την Voip γραμμή σαν SIPtrunk.
Είναι λάθος μήπως η μέθοδος?

----------


## nrevenides

Αν δεν φοράς τα γυαλιά σου, αυτά παθαίνεις... Νόμιζα ότι έγραψες Otenet... sorry!

Στο θέμα τώρα, δίνει η Vodafone user/pass για την τηλεφωνία της; Δεν το γνώριζα. Εγώ έχω συνδέσει SIP τηλεφωνία με Vodafone, αλλά είναι από μεταφορά Cyta, στην οποία δεν με άφηναν να έχω μόνο δικό μου router, έτσι έχω το δικό τους το aethra και μετά έχω SIP και router.

----------


## dimitrisathina

Όχι φυσικά και δεν δίνουν απλά το βρήκα με ανάλυση του config του ρουτερ. Φαντάσου μου ζήταγαν έξτρα λεφτά και pool με 4 ip για να κάνω bridge το ρουτερ. Τελικά κατάφερα να συνδέσω το ρούτερ μου και τώρα κοίταγα να πως μπορώ να φτιάξω και την τηλεφωνία να δουλεύει. Κοίταξα το θέμα που μου έιπε ο jkoukos αλλά δεν έβγαλα και πολύ άκργ δυστυχώς! Εμένα μου έχουν δώσει διαφορετικό ρούτερ και έχει διαφορετικό configouration. Μου έχουν δώσει το zte h267a.

----------

